# got bored and built a studio NSFW



## machine (Jun 4, 2006)

well i was bored today after work and 15min later i had my self a welfare studio, used 3 pot lamps i found from work , then robbed 3 60watt silvania daylights form my bedroom .(its dark in here now) just used a dark blue sheet from the closet , thats all.

any way my wifes sister came over and siad she would do some pics as i was tierd of testing on my self.

shes a very photogenic person and shes very confident about her self wich i tihkn shows in these pics .

let me know what you think as this is my very first atemp at a real portrait as well as my first attemt at lighting , i really tried to go for a sexy/sentual look here .

btw these were taking with a non dslr sony DSC-R1 , so far i love it 



























there wasnt much for PP just some contras and croping all coments welcome 


thanks for looking


----------



## machine (Jun 4, 2006)

oh and btw i had some focusing issues .

to many things goign on at onec i forgot to take it off manual


----------



## machine (Jun 4, 2006)

no comments .?


----------



## Oldfireguy (Jun 4, 2006)

I'm at work.  My crew wants to know if she is single.

I think the shots are good.


----------



## shandie8 (Jun 4, 2006)

Theyre nice,well composed..lol what does your wife think?


----------



## df3photo (Jun 4, 2006)

the lighting isnt too bad, try tossing some tissue paper or waxed paper over the lights...(watch they dont get too hot and burn) this will soften the light and get rid of hard shadows.
 Im not a big fan of the posses... try not to shoot up noses.... (i really didnt mean that to rhyme...) the 3rd pic is probably the best, though she still looks like shes falling over a bit... 
 keep working on it, it will get better.


----------



## DocFrankenstein (Jun 4, 2006)

Great shots for a welfare studio.


----------



## machine (Jun 4, 2006)

lol shes married , my wife doesnt mind , (if it was aother girl she might ) but she might have to get over it though lol 

after looking over them i too was a bit bothered by the nostrels .

i hope to build some better lighting soon . 
i have to do thing cheap the first time , i hate wasting money if it wasnt somethign i enjoyed .


----------

